# Need a catch phrase



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I am thinking about buying business cards to get some business from people fixing computers, and starting a website with a testimonial section.

I fixed a lot of computers for people in the past so I know I can get excellent testimonials on the site. Everybody I worked for really liked my work, and my price.

I just need a catch phrase for the business cards. I would work for a company working with computers, but none are hiring except for geek squad, but I fixed several mistakes that those geeks that work their don't know how to fix. 1 of my customers told me that geek squad gave up, and I fixed there issue within 10-15 minutes. I don't want to work with people who just give up or don't know stuff that they should. I don't even have an A+ certificate, and I know more then most people at geek squad if not all of them. I already did work that involved getting a college degree which I don't have either. I just teach myself while on the job if I have to, and charge whoever I am working on less then 50% off what a professional would charge if I have to teach myself which I only had to for 1 business.


----------

